# DELTA YOUTH HUNT



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The Agassiz Four Curls Chapter of Delta Waterfowl will hold a Youth Waterfowl Hunt on Sept 16th and 17th, 2005. Time to Sign-Up....Limited to the first 25 youth hunters.

The purpose of the Youth Hunt is to provide an opportunity for young hunters age 12-15 to hunt waterfowl that other wise wouldn't be available to them as well as any youth that enjoys waterfowling. Many youth are interested in Waterfowling but don't get the chance to participate. We will eliminate the need for equipment and will provide anythng that a young hunter may need to participate in the hunt.

Schedule of Events........[/b](tentative)

Friday September 16th
6:30 PM Check in at Shooting Park - Horace ND
7:00 PM - 8:30PM Information and Activity Stations
Include Gun Safety, Waterfowl ID, Duck Calling, Gear and Strategies

Saturday September 17th
4:30 AM [/b]Breakfast at the Shooting Park - Horace ND
Donuts and Juice/Coffee
5:00 AM [/b]Leave for Morning Hunt - Pre Scouted by Mentors
12:30 PM [/b]The Shooting Park, Bird Cleaning and BBQ.

Items Provided
Shotgun Shells, Waterfowl ID Booklet, Camo Hat, Duck Call, Goose Call, Lanyard, Shootng Glasses, Ear Plugs, Morning Snack, BBQ. (other donations are still arriving from various outdoor sporting goods vendors)

Introducing Youth to Waterfowl Hunting

Our main goal is the introduction of youth to the tradition of waterfowl hunting. We will strive to provide a day of instruction and hunting that will inspire youth to become active Participants in waterfowl hunting and conservation.

Activities are designed to be fun and educational. We will focus our attention on three primary areas: Safety, Waterfowl Identification, and Conservation.

Info - PM "ChrisP" or "mallard".


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The young guys that will serve as mentors for the kids will do their own scouting and will pick a field hunt or a water hunt depending upon what they find. This will be a great opportunity to introduce young people that hopefully will someday continue this great tradition we all live for. Volunteers are welcomed for the activities back at the shooting park after the hunt and the evening before. Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

A side note......PLEASE become involved n Delta Waterfowl. I know in the past I've wanted to join various groups and always felt that a certain group of guys were in control and I really wouldn't be welcomed......I can say with Certainty that ANYONE wanting to get nvolved n not only this youth hunt but our Chapter in Fargo/Moorhead will be more than welcomed.

Take the first step! Pm me or GG, decoyer, GB3, djleye, jhegg, mallard, ChrisP, delta boy.....there are others too.

Help would be greatly appreciated for the youth hunt, the banquet next year in April, and in the planning process for the events.....I can tell you it's a lot of work but it's a great cause and a fun activity to be involved with......you don't have to be involved with all the activities.....we had 4-5 of us on the committees this year for the banquet....others are now runnng the Youth hunt....Age doesn't matter....just let us know how much you can do to help.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Growing....Jhegg just secured 20 gauge shells for the youth hunt from Federal. Way to go! There are a bunch of us that have 20 youth model shotguns to borrow.......who needs one.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great job, the youth is what will help protect our hunting heritage. This year I will be taking my 10 year and 7 year sons and a friend of theirs. It is the most enjoyable hunt of the year for me.

Don't forget to bring lots of treats and play some pool (one the things my son enjoys the most) in the local watering hole.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

There has to be more than 3 guys that are interested in helping the youth of the area from this site that are willing to respond? Where are all of you guys that talk about the great duck hunting in ND?. The 4 curls chapter of Delta would like to hear from you.

How many of you guys on this site....ND and MN...have a kid that is 12-15 or know of a kid that is 12-15 that would love to come to ND to hunt waterfowl.....I know MN has 15,000 guys buy licenses to hunt ND every year. What a great place to start a youngster on duck/goose hunting.

The hunt as I mentined above will focus on instruction, safety, and an actual hunt in ND. It will be mentored and scouted by some of the best waterfowlers in eastern ND. As it looks now each kid will receive free of charge....a gun case, a duck call, a goose call, ear plugs, shooting glasses, shotgun shells, duck Id Booklets a t-Shirt and a Cap. As well as BBQ at the conclusion of the hunt.

Sign-up a kid at the Scheels Waterfowl Fest on August 20th at the Delta Waterfowl Booth.

Don't have kid or know of one?......Mentors will still be welcomed, scouters for the event are still needed, do you just want to help cook or serve at the BBQ.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought every body talked about giving back instead of receiving on this site. So here is your guys' window!! 
It will be a great time!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You guys could also do this at the youth event! :wink:

Attention Young Duck Hunters! Tell us about your first duck and you can get a First Duck Pin. Visit the following link: www.deltawaterfowl.org

[siteimg]2081[/siteimg]


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I'll for sure help out being a mentor. I don't know of any kids to take out but sign me up with one. Is the parent going to come out too or just the youth? If we find a good field or slough could we put a few kids on one spot?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Flick,
Stop by the Delta booth tomorrow at the Midwest Waterfowl Fest in the Scheels All Sports parking lot and introduce yourself. The same applies to anyone else who wants to become a member, a committee member, just wants to help out or wants to see what Delta is all about.
Jim Heggeness


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Jim, I'd like to make a donation from my business for this event, I really admire what you guys are doing for these kids. Shoot me a pm and let me know where to send it.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope the booth generates some interest for the youth hunt and the chapter.

The Grand Forks Delta Chapter will have a gun raffle, stop in and buy a ticket.

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah I'd stop by but I'm moving back from the cities to Fargo on monday so I won't be there.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I just received a $50.00 donation to the youth waterfowl hunt from north14.Thank you Tom for your generosity and support for the youth hunt. Wish you could be here to see these kids when they come in from a grand waterfowl hunt. Thanks from our entire committee and the young guys and gals that are going to participate.

Jim


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Could someone give me a Phone# to give to a friend that has a step daughter that would be interested in this hunt. Thanks, Kevin.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

I think I have my daughter talked into going.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fargo Boyz -

Good luck with the 1st Annual Youth Hunt this weekend! Please keep us posted with how everything went and even a few pictures wouldn't hurt.

These kids are going to be exposed to conservation, ethics, ducks, etc... They will remember this event for the rest of their lives! :wink:


----------

